# HELP. Nvidia driver issues

## Jestic008

When i load X i get the nvidia logo then it goes all Streaky and the system just locks.

This is after i did emerge nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel and fixed the XF86Config file.

So then i recompiled from the nvidia tar balls.

Same thing.

I am puzzled. Anybody ?

Thanks.

----------

## tgnb

what does the log say in /var/logs/xfree...blahblah

----------

## Jestic008

This is the XFree86.0.log :

```

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 13 11:29:00 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "us"

(**) XKB: variant: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80000098, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0735 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0008 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1039,5513 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1019,0a14 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8023 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xcde00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xbdc00000 - 0xcdcfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 rev 161, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xc0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.1.10

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.2960

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.2960

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-2960  Tue May 14 07:45:20 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

   GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

   GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

   Quadro4 200/400 NVS, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

   Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

   Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce2 Go,

   GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go, GeForce4 420 Go 32M,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 MX/MX 400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [21] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCE000000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA(0): monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [23] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

   Driver provided FillSolidSpans replacement

   Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

   Driver provided WritePixmap replacement

   Driver provided ReadPixmap replacement

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      20 128x128 slots

      5 256x256 slots

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

could this be because i enabled FB in the kernel?

----------

## Milez

Let me go ahead and just warn you.

The Nvidia drivers are quite buggy. If you're using the latest version, you might want to go back one version. Doing this helped me for a while, but I never could get it quite right. I still get crashes every 15 min or so when using the Nvidia drivers, and trust me, I checked my configuration quite thoroughly and tried many different configurations. Using the nv driver included with X has been perfect since I started using it - you just have to live with a slight speed decrease (I think) and you definitely lose some of those fancier features (like multiple monitors and things like that). 

I don't mean to discourage you - try to get it working, this  could be a helpful post, and you can search for 'nvidia' in the forum search and find quite a bit of people with similar problems.

Also, I noticed in your XFree86 log file there was a warning about MTRR's. You *definitely* want those compiled in the kernel (I think it's in the same menu where you choose your processor type).

Finally, just for reference, my system is an Athlon-XP on an Abit KG7 motherboard and I have a GeForce 2 card.

----------

## Jestic008

actually these are the 2960 drivers i untarred but now that you mention it i noticed nvidia has new ones up.

i'll try those.

----------

## Jestic008

I just recompiled the kernel to include MTRR and also i totally took out the Frame buffer section in the "console *section*" and was able to compile a new kernel however now my error is still Signal 11 but it also says:

NOTE: This is after i compiled the new nvidia drivers, 3123 from tar balls obtained off of the nvidia site.

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server aborting 
```

I heard i might need to upgrade to Xfree 4.2.1?

How can i issue the right emerge command to get that or rsync rather?

----------

## Milez

If you think installing 4.2.1 will help, then cd to /usr/portage and type:

emerge x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.1.ebuild

Typing out the particular ebuild explicitly like this will make sure portage installs 4.2.1 instead of 4.2.0-r12. 

Make sure you do an emerge unmerge x11-base/xfree-4.2.0-r12 before you install 4.2.1. Normally you would use the -u flag to just tell portage to upgrade you to the latest version, which would uninstall the old version, but 4.2.1 is masked right now, so -u only takes you up to 4.2.0 (masked means the ebuild maintainer put a line in the /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask file to keep 4.2.1 from installing by default) and so you have to uninstall the old version yourself. Please post back if installing 4.2.1 fixes your problems, because I'm having similar ones!

----------

## Luminion

As you might or might not have noticed, it crashes right after trying to initialize GLX. Do you have GLX loaded? Do you have it properly installed? It happened to me before that because of messed up symlinks GLX startup failed.

----------

## hoppy

you could also try going through this troubleshooting doc:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nvidia_tsg.html

----------

## Jestic008

Problem went away.

I am now running 4.2.0 just fine.

My issues were related to a bad 256m memory module that i had no clue was bad.

now if i can stop X from gonig virtual on me when i keep telling it i dont want a virtual screen. i want the screen i see.

----------

